# Brining Leg Quarters



## mama's smoke (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone have a good brine recipe (nothing fancy) for chicken leg quarters?


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

Pepper, red pepper, onion powder, garlic powder (in addition to salt of course)


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 19, 2010)

In how much water?  Don't want to add too much salt?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have always used tip's brine for all my poultry.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...20&postcount=3


----------



## flash (Feb 19, 2010)

Not that you really need to brine. Since I have BP issues, I skip brining due to the excess salt content. Chicken still comes out great.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 19, 2010)

I go with 1 gal H20, 1 cup salt & 1 cup of sugar.  Simple and the chicken tastes like chicken.


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 20, 2010)

mballi got ya covered there, that be a good brine fer all poultry, lower in salt cause lots of us gotta watch the blood pressure.

I soak my quarters overnight in that same brine an they come out mighty tastey.

Here's some a did a spell back.


----------



## tn_bbq (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep. 
Pretty simple and pretty good.

Add other spices (rub, garlic, citrus, etc.) as you see fit.

It all depends on what sort of flavor profile you're going for.

I saw a Greek marinade on TV that sounded great (citrus, olive oil, garlic and herbs...thin it a bit with water or wine).

Another source of ideas is with those envelopes you see at the grocery store (seems I've seen several marinades for chicken that might be worth a try).

You probably want more precise recipe, but I've always simply thrown stuff together until it tasted the way I wanted and have good results doing that.


----------

